# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τα περιστέρια κατανοούν αφηρημένα μαθηματικά

## thrillos

Γνωρίζαμε διάφορα για τη *νοημοσύνη των πτηνών*. Ο *αφρικανικός γκρι παπαγάλος* έχει μεγάλες δυνατότητες ομιλίας, η *κίσσα της Φλόριντα*, που αποθηκεύει σπόρους και άλλες τροφές, διακρίνεται για την ισχυρή της μνήμη , ενώ τα* κοράκια της Νέας Καληδονίας* κατασκευάζουν και χρησιμοποιούν εργαλεία που θα έκαναν τους *υδραυλικούς* να “λυσσάξουν” από τη ζήλια τους.

Αλλά και τα περιστέρια φαίνεται πως τελικά δεν είναι *σκράπες*. Ήταν γνωστό ότι μπορούν να μετρήσουν. Αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι που μπορούν να κάνουν πολλά όντα, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των μελισσών. Πρόσφατες έρευνες έδειξαν πως τα περιστέρια μπορούν να κατανοήσουν *αφηρημένους μαθηματικούς κανόνες*, ικανότητα που μέχρι στιγμής πιστευόταν ότι κατέχουν μόνο τα πρωτεύοντα θηλαστικά, όπως ο πίθηκος και ο άνθρωπος. Ο *Ντέμιαν Σκαρφ*, ερευνητής του Πανεπιστημίου του  Οτάγκο της Νέας Ζηλανδίας διενήργησε σε περιστέρια ένα πείραμα στο οποίο  είχαν υποβληθεί με επιτυχία στο παρελθόν πίθηκοι: έβαλε τα πτηνά να  κοιτάξουν ομάδες αντικειμένων σε μια οθόνη και να τις κατατάξουν με  αύξουσα σειρά, από αυτή με το μικρότερο αριθμό σε εκείνη με το  μεγαλύτερο. Τα περιστέρια *ανταπεξήλθαν* στο πείραμα καθώς -μετά  από πολύμηνη εξάσκηση- κατέταξαν ομάδες του ενός, δύο και τριών  αντικειμένων ανάλογα με το μέγεθός τους, δείχνοντας ότι κατανοούν ότι το  ένα είναι μικρότερο του δύο και το δύο μικρότερο του τρία. Μπόρεσαν  μάλιστα να κατατάξουν σωστά ομάδες με μεγαλύτερο αριθμό αντικειμένων. Η *Ελίζαμπεθ Μπράννον*, καθηγήτρια ψυχολογίας και  νευρολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Ντιουκ και μια εκ των επιστημόνων που είχαν  κάνει τα πειράματα στους πιθήκους κατά τη δεκαετία του ‘90 βρήκε πολλές  ομοιότητες στα περιστέρια. Οι επιστήμονες σημειώνουν πως η *κοινή ικανότητα εκμάθησης αριθμητικών κανόνων*  είτε αποτελεί παράδειγμα διαφορετικών ζωικών ειδών -πτηνών και  πρωτευόντων- που την αναπτύσσουν αυτόνομα, ξεχωριστά είτε πρόκειται για  μια ικανότητα που ριζώνει στον *πρώτο κοινό πολυκυτταρικό* τους πρόγονο. Ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο θα παρουσίαζε οπωσδήποτε ενδιαφέρον αν λάβουμε  υπόψη μας ότι ο πρώτος κοινός πρόγονος έζησε πριν από περίπου *300 εκατομμύρια χρόνια*, πριν τους δεινόσαυρους και την εμφάνιση των θηλαστικών. Τα πειράματα σταμάτησαν στο “εννέα” όπερ σημαίνει ότι η δυνατότητα  των περιστεριών να μετρήσουν μεγάλο αριθμό από ψίχουλα ή ποπ-κορν είναι  θέμα υπό διερεύνηση.

Πηγή: http://www.econews.gr/2011/12/23/per...a-mathimatika/

----------


## mitsman

ΦΟβερο Ευθύμη... σε ευχαριστουμεεε!!!!

 ::

----------


## jk21

ευχαριστουμε και τον ευθυμη και το μελος μας και καλη μου φιλη georgina  ( http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member.php?2883-georgina  ) που κανει υπεροχη δουλεια στην ιστοσελιδα της ,το www.econews.gr

----------


## Paul

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Ευθυμη, ειλικρινα δεν τα ηξερα ολα αυτα για τα περιστερια!!!!!!!

----------

